
Trump admin crippling Internet freedom effort by withholding funds officials say - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/trump-administration-withholds-20-million-crippling-international-internet-freedom-effort-officials-say/2020/07/31/eea0a9c0-d2a1-11ea-8d32-1ebf4e9d8e0d_story.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/3s3IU](https://archive.is/3s3IU)

------
qserasera
> Trust is the most expensive thing in the world, and you can lose it so
> easily

Amen to that.

> The cutoff “not only compromises OTF’s mission but sabotages USAGM’s as well

> Users “are asking, what’s going to happen now? What are we going to use? Who
> has our data? . . . Are tools like Signal and Tor going to be safe to use if
> they lose the funding to update their code regularly?”

I'm feeling it Mr. Krabs please stop witholding payments.

